# Greetings from Ormond Beach Florida !



## JimB (Oct 14, 2017)

Newcomer to Microskiff.com. I've owned Gheenoe for many years and was looking for modifiction ideas to my 15-4. Want to put in casting deck, etc. Any input would be appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

we're neighbors - well,maybe not exactly....i'm near you

making a forward deck for a gheenoe is a pretty simple operation - appropriate composite material,resin and some glass - pretty straight forward....avoid using wood !


----------



## RSC (Sep 28, 2016)

JimB said:


> Newcomer to Microskiff.com. I've owned Gheenoe for many years and was looking for modifiction ideas to my 15-4. Want to put in casting deck, etc. Any input would be appreciated.
> Thanks.


Welcome from Palm Coast!!!


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

RSC said:


> Welcome from Palm Coast!!!


Rcs I'm also in Palm Coast... how often do you get to go out and fish


----------



## RSC (Sep 28, 2016)

Lip Snatcher said:


> Rcs I'm also in Palm Coast... how often do you get to go out and fish


Like to get out twice a week, only been here a few years so kind of searching out places.


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

RSC said:


> Like to get out twice a week, only been here a few years so kind of searching out places.





RSC said:


> Like to get out twice a week, only been here a few years so kind of searching out places.


Yeah same for me... give me shout if you see me out I'll be in the Skimmer Skiff sky blue... HAPPY HOLIDAYS !!!!


----------



## RSC (Sep 28, 2016)

Will do / I have a 14’ griff craft / “NO BANANAS 2”


----------

